

Generating PDF directly in the PostgreSQL database - vog
http://www.profv.de/texcaller/group__postgresql.html

======
dazzawazza
Are there significant advantages to doing this in the database as opposed to a
middle layer?

------
Mamady
Why why why?

Why would you do this?

This is wrong in so many ways!

